# [Video] Lubix Torpedo Mod (Remake in HD) ---Tall5001



## Tall5001 (Aug 24, 2011)

[youtubehd]eOkcXN0VE9o[/youtubehd]



 YouTube Description said:


> This is a HD version of Donovans http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmGYLWooTRA video. Hope this helps you if you werent sure what needed to be shaved off. Also how to do it. If you have any questions leave them below! Thank Dnovan and ben for the stuff i really appreciate it
> 
> Hopefully this answers all your questions. If you have any questions dont hesitate to leave them below.
> 
> ...



This is just a Remake to show how to do the Lubix mod with the tools you can buy from lubix. Also its in HD so you know what to do and can see better. Love you Donovan and Ben hope you like it!


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 25, 2011)

"I cant even get it in"

haha


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 26, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> "I cant even get it in"
> 
> haha


 
haha thanks dude


----------



## izovire (Aug 26, 2011)

Just use a table knife, pocket knife, or razor blade for this mod... it's a reallllly easy mod and doesn't need a whole lot of effort or any special tools and it won't take any longer than a few minutes for every piece. 

You also don't need to make the opening longer... just wider.


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 27, 2011)

izovire said:


> Just use a table knife, pocket knife, or razor blade for this mod... it's a reallllly easy mod and doesn't need a whole lot of effort or any special tools and it won't take any longer than a few minutes for every piece.
> 
> You also don't need to make the opening longer... just wider.


 
Longer does help though. and the File is like perfect for it. getting that Flash on the inside off without a chisel is the hardest part i think other then that its simple but its nice having a HD close up of it huh?


----------

